# Gigged Flounder Video



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a link to a video of one of the 3 fish I gigged last night. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOF_d2MmJoc Too pretty laying there.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a very nice video. :thumbsup: Beautiful clear water. Wish I had clear water like that where I gig in Texas.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

cool vid!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Decent sized gulfie. Is 3 all ya stuck? It's been slow over my way also, mostly small flatties.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah Jared, thats all I stuck that night. It was mighty windy in most places.


----------

